# I Fianlly Did It.



## WillyFister?052 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello everybody, I finally shredded a hill at Perfect North Slopes here in Indiana. I've wanted to snowboard for fifteen years. Just recently we got dumped with a shit ton of snow. If life gives you snow, you surf that stuff. Thanks for having me here. This is my introduction, first ride brake down and why I board. 
Back in 2000, a plumbing company I was working for asked if I wanted to goto Colorado and work on a ski resort in Winter Park. The answer was yes with no hesitation and they lined my pockets with cash to get there. At the time I didn't realize I was presented with a chance of a life time, but I let it slip away. I kick myself in the ass every time I here, “Colorado”. I feel in love with Colorado's land scape. Anything was better than Kansas. I took advantage of every bit of free-time I had out there. It wasn't until I got off the beaten path around Buffalo Bill's grave, that I found the respect for this rugged terrain where anything could happen and I would be swallowed by the Earth. 
This was my first time away from home on this kind of scale. A friend never came through on letting me borrow his snowboard. That sucked because, I could of kicked open the back door of the house I was staying at, in Highland, and blasted down a bigger hill then anything Indy had to offer. Getting my pay check cashed was a pain in the ass. The old dude that ran the job (who we all lived with while on the job) was a grumpy old drunk. I was only 22 at the time and I got home-sick real fast. 
I was afraid a day of snowboarding would have left me short for the week, and I wasn't trying to bum money from the angry old dude. Work wasn't going to pay for gas to get back home like they did to get me there either. I came back home after only 2 weeks. Any longer and my temptations would of caved in. Guess there was always western union.
I've skate boarded since I was 8 years old. Snowboarding was a whole new world. It was just what I wanted. To surf a never ended wave-somewhat- of snow. After falling 52 times, running over a few people, and being almost eaten alive by the lift I managed to rip it.
I started off on a 160cm. It sucked, or I got better with a 155. Sick of falling and going 90 gizilliion mph on dust over ice conditions basically, I concentrated hard on “C” turns. I went from shit, to being able to dodge highschool gossiping freaks that were stopped in the middle of the trail. Confidence was rising. My cousin was right, “nothing like skateboarding”. Each run became shorter, so all I did was cut back and forth to stretch out my run. I was soon gliding right back to the lift with precise aim, but with much needed balance, and posture. 
I learned a lot by larking around here the past week. Especially about renting first, that saved me $150 on a board I probable would of hated. I've tried on as many boots as I could so far. Think I'll save my money and get some waterproof pants and a helmet. 
Sorry for the long ass read. Hope to see one of ya in the back country some day. Peace!


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Perfect north is a pretty nice place, and is pretty much the best you'll get in Indiana. Did it rain there today? Was going to go there with some buddies but it was supposed to rain, so now we're going the 8th.
Anyways, welcome to the forum!


----------



## WillyFister?052 (Jan 30, 2014)

I went Friday night. There was a couple bouts of mist, that was it. Ya, I hope to go back next weekend. Take advantage of the student discount. It took me a day to be able to move my arms in order to write all this.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

That was kinda deep. Whoa. Welcome


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome. I've driven past the signs for Perfect North many times on my way to Cinci. I wanted to stop and try it or take my brothers family and try it. Just never happened.

My input, get a helmet. Just me and others may disagree. Get good or better then make the choice, but for us it's easy. I see many a head bounce off our hard packed ice only to hear that dull thud. Only to know that persons day is over.....

There are a ton of great ppl on here, learn personalities, skills and humor. These folks have helped me a lot.


----------



## WillyFister?052 (Jan 30, 2014)

Everything I've read on here was positive. Unlike the ZX6Rforum, were there is always somebody waiting to talk smack. That forum is set up just like this one. Forums are awsome for reviews and just good old fashion ball busting lol. 
For sure a helmet is the first of my gear to be bought. I bumped my head out there Friday. Once is all it takes for me.


----------

